# Critical Mass



## Warrior (Jul 5, 2014)

Some of the finished product....smells incredible, and very strong....smokes like a dream...... 

View attachment 1404572162474.jpg


View attachment 2014-07-05 10.56.21.jpg


View attachment 1404572218861.jpg


View attachment 1404572247603.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice buds man.


----------



## Delta9 (Jul 6, 2014)

YUMMMM- Nice work dude!:icon_smile:


----------



## Warrior (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks peeps.....very, very pleased with this smoke......the thing I like the best, is the smell...man this stuff is pungent.....but I cant get enough! 

Man those cell pics looks horrible....lol  Oh well...you guys and gals get the idea.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 10, 2014)

Warrior  put the buds on a white sheet of paper and the pics will come out much better even with the same camera... the solid background works much better then the wood grain...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2014)

Yummy!


----------

